# Looking For Spec's on a 2013 Ritchey Wheelset



## Magsrgod (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello,

I recently just picked up a 2013 Masi Evoluzione 105. It came with a set of Ritchey Pro DS wheels, does anyone have the specs for these wheels? Looking for weight, hubs, hub engagement and so on. I've searched all over the internet and I haven't been able to dig up anything, so any help anyone might have will be greatly appreciated!


----------

